# Mark III value going down?



## kevinkt (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm seeing new Mark IIIs go as cheap as 3000 on Ebay which is 500 off MSRP. How is it getting so cheap?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, it IS a Canon.

(ok, I kid, I kid.)


----------



## thestereoeffect (Aug 4, 2012)

Troll.


----------



## j-digg (Aug 4, 2012)

3k? From a reputable dealer?.. Hmm..


----------

